# fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode



## memomoataz (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

*W*hen trying to install freebsd FreeBSD distributed on a Dell XS23-TY3 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU L5520  @ 2.27 GHz and 24 GB RAM server it goes fine without any problem*.* *B*ut when try to install PAE, and it's very important to do that, I found the error in the picture link below*.*





so any help go with this or any company management Freebsd  can install PAE on this server [ ¿Qué pasó? -- mod.]

Thanks in advanced for any help*.*


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 4, 2013)

memomoataz said:
			
		

> When trying to install FreeBSD distributed on a Dell XS23-TY3 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU L5520  @ 2.27 GHz and 24 GB RAM server it goes fine without any problem*.* *B*ut when try to install PAE, and it's very important to do that, I found the error in the picture link below*.*
> 
> Thanks in advanced for any help*.*



FreeBSD 8.1 is long out-of-support. [Reference]. You should be using 8.4 (as of this date, at least) or 9.2. I'd try those versions and see if things get any better.
Having said that, PAE is a feature (or hack) that simply hasn't been disconnected from the kernel build process. I doubt that anyone is actively maintaining it - it's more a case of building a PAE kernel doesn't trigger any failures during the build process, so the developers simply haven't noticed it is dead, yet. In particular, not all drivers are PAE-aware and even drivers that are marked as PAE-aware may have had changes that break them when running under PAE.
Is there some reason you want to run in PAE mode on a processor that supports true 64-bit amd64 architecture? Normally, people do this when they have systems that hold more than 4 GB of memory but have a 32-bit-only CPU (like older Socket 603 Xeons). Remember, you can run 32-bit FreeBSD binaries on amd64 (as long as your kernel has the COMPAT_FREEBSD32 option). You can also run any Linux 32-bit binaries that would work on FreeBSD-i386 on FreeBSD-amd64. It is even possible to compile programs in 32-bit mode on FreeBSD-amd64.
An explanation of what you're trying to achieve would help others to suggest a solution for you.


----------

